# Survey for my thesis project



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

Hello everybody, I'm an italian industrial design student, at the moment i'm writing my thesis. The subject, as you can imagine is snowboarding.
What I'm going to design is a new product, might that be a new board rather than a new pair of pants or gloves.

Now I'm in the research phase, that's why i wrote this survey. It would be awesome if you will kindly give me 5 minutes of your time and answer these question, that little may be a big help from you.
The survey link is this: https://spreadsheets0.google.com/viewform?hl=it&formkey=dFBHRWdWQTFzQ2xKR2NSRjhUMTBwaEE6MQ#gid=0

Hoping that many will answer,
Thanks
Andrea

btw, if someone wants to know how these infos will be helpful for me or either what product will be the one i'll design, do not hesitate to contact me at the address you will find on top of the survey and i'll contact you then.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

@henrywilson - Welcome to the forum! Just want to point out the original post was posted on Jun 17, 2010... so the OP probably doesn't need a reply in 2020. 

To see the new or active forums click on the NEW bubble near the upper right corner.


----------

